# laterall thinking



## beastty

This is a story about a girl. Whilst at the funeral of her own mother, she met this guy whom she did not know. She thought this guy was amazing, so much her dream guy she believed him to be that she fell in love with him there and then... A few days later the girl killed her own sister. Question: What is her motive in killing her sister?
>
>
DON'T Scroll down until you have thought what your own answer is to this question!!!!!
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> She was hoping that the guy would appear at the funeral again.
>
If you answered this correctly, you think like a psychopath. This was a test by a famous American psychologist used to test if one has the same mentality as a killer. Many arrested serial killers too part in this test and answered it correctly. If you didn't answer correctly - good for you. If your friends hit the jackpot, may I suggest that you keep your distance!


----------



## nutts

Fuck, I'd better not come to any more meets


----------



## BreTT

and I better not spell lateral like that again - in case he comes after me :-[


----------

